#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Como "agradecer" no Fórum

## Magal

*Com o novo visual do Underlinux, tivemos mudanças em alguns procedimentos como explico abaixo.
* 
*O procedimento "AGRADECER", foi substituído por dar "REPUTAÇÃO".*

Abaixo descrevo como fazer:

1) Clique na ESTRELA da barra inferior do post.



2) Após clicar na ESTRELA ira abrir uma pequena tela, faça seu comentário e clique em ADICIONAR A REPUTAÇÃO. (exemplo de comentários: Bom, obrigado, etc..)

----------


## lucianogf

o tio

eu cliquei na estrelinha mas não abriu nenhuma caxinha pra mó de eu escrever 'parangoricochirimirruaru'

----------


## Magal

Caro Cacique,

Estranho! Fiz vários testes e está funcionado.

Tio é ótimo. rsrsrsrsrsrs




> o tio
> 
> eu cliquei na estrelinha mas não abriu nenhuma caxinha pra mó de eu escrever 'parangoricochirimirruaru'

----------


## lucianogf

heehheh

então.. tem tempo já que vi esta opção, mas nunca apareceu nenhuma caixa. Será que é alguma incompatibilidade com o firefox no linux?

----------


## edcomrocha

> heehheh
> 
> então.. tem tempo já que vi esta opção, mas nunca apareceu nenhuma caixa. Será que é alguma incompatibilidade com o firefox no linux?


 Aqui funcionando normal Luciano, desde o inicio.

Abraços

----------


## lucianogf

deve ser algum porém com a combinação aqui.

----------


## mjose

a dica foi otima porque estou iniciando no forum.

----------


## Magal

Fiz esse pequeno tutorial, devido as diversas MP's e perguntas via Chat que recebo a respeito do botão agradecer. Espero que tenha ficado claro para todos.

Abs.

Magal

----------


## interhome

Porque nao usar o "Agradecer" tambem? Mais simples e objetivo.

----------


## edcomrocha

> Porque nao usar o "Agradecer" tambem? Mais simples e objetivo.



Aqui nao funciona o botao agradecer, alias nem temo botão, depois da atualizaçao do forum, I.E 8 nem no Firefox


Abraços

----------


## lucianogf

> Porque nao usar o "Agradecer" tambem? Mais simples e objetivo.



a resposta para sua pergunta está no começo do tópico.

----------


## interhome

> Aqui nao funciona o botao agradecer, alias nem temo botão, depois da atualizaçao do forum, I.E 8 nem no Firefox
> 
> 
> Abraços


Se funciona o REPUTACAO, funcionaria o AGRADECER. Apenas umas questão de configuração. Sem mais.

----------


## edcomrocha

> Se funciona o REPUTACAO, funcionaria o AGRADECER. Apenas umas questão de configuração. Sem mais.


 Aqui ou no site ?

Se for aqui no navegador teria como você me passar as conf que tenho que fazer porque eu nao sei :s

VAlew 

Abraços

----------


## lucianogf

Magal, 

Tá complicado a coisa, hein?

----------


## mktguaruja

Aqui ta funcionando bem, e usando pois a galera do forum tem me ajudado bastante.

----------

